# IBS



## lulu684 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi everyone! My name is Christie and I'm 15 years old. I have suffered from stomach problems my whole life. My gastrointologist informed me that I have IBS, acid reflux, and I am lactose intolerant. I'm so glad I found this group so I can relate to people and know I'm not alone. I'm here if you need to talk.


----------



## ericajewel (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey Christie! My name is Erica and I am 16 years old. I'm new to this site and was surprised to get on here and read your message because it sounds like we have the exact same problems (shall we call them)







. Like you said, it's great to be a part of a group where everyone understands and can relate first hand. I'm also here to talk to anyone!


----------

